# Totalna klapa po upgrade X

## counterpart

Witam serdecznie.

Co jaki czas uaktualniam swoje iXy, ale tym razem cos ewidentnie poszlo nie tak. 

Otoz po upgrade moje KDE nie ma najmniejszego zamiaru dzialac. Uaktualnienie X zakonczylo sie niepowodzeniem przy probie instalacji pakietu xf86-input-keyboard.

Nwet reczna instalacja nie pomaga. Z tego co widze w logach to w zrodlach server-xorg brakuje pliku xf86OSKbd.h... Tak mi sie przynajmniej zdaje. Czy ktos spotkal sie z tym problemem? Moze ktos jest w stanie pomoc?

Oto log z przebiegu instalacji tego nieszczesnego pakietu.

Przepraszam za brak polskich liter, ale pisze wlasniez jakiegos g****nego windowsa

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0/work

>>> Unpacking x11-driver-patches-1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying x11-driver-patches-1.tar.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0/work/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0 ...

 * econf: updating xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking if RANDR is defined... yes

checking if XINPUT is defined... yes

checking if XKB is defined... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for XORG... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating man/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0/work/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0/work/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0/src'

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..     -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -I/usr/include/xorg    -I../src -MT kbd.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/kbd.Tpo" -c -o kbd.lo kbd.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/kbd.Tpo" ".deps/kbd.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/kbd.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..     -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -I/usr/include/xorg    -I../src -MT lnx_KbdMap.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/lnx_KbdMap.Tpo" -c -o lnx_KbdMap.lo lnx_KbdMap.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/lnx_KbdMap.Tpo" ".deps/lnx_KbdMap.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/lnx_KbdMap.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -I/usr/include/xorg -I../src -MT kbd.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/kbd.Tpo -c kbd.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/kbd.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -I/usr/include/xorg -I../src -MT lnx_KbdMap.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/lnx_KbdMap.Tpo -c lnx_KbdMap.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/lnx_KbdMap.o

kbd.c:45:23: xf86OSKbd.h: No such file or directory

kbd.c: In function `KbdPreInit':

kbd.c:216: error: `KbdDevPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:216: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

kbd.c:216: error: for each function it appears in.)

kbd.c:216: error: syntax error before "pKbd"

kbd.c:250: error: `pKbd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:250: error: `KbdDevRec' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c: In function `KbdBell':

kbd.c:358: error: `KbdDevPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:358: error: syntax error before "pKbd"

kbd.c:359: error: `pKbd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c: In function `UpdateLeds':

kbd.c:366: error: `KbdDevPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:366: error: syntax error before "pKbd"

kbd.c:369: error: `pKbd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c: In function `KbdCtrl':

kbd.c:384: error: `KbdDevPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:384: error: syntax error before "pKbd"

kbd.c:387: error: `pKbd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c: In function `InitKBD':

kbd.c:413: error: `KbdDevPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:413: error: syntax error before "pKbd"

kbd.c:451: error: `pKbd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c: In function `KbdProc':

kbd.c:475: error: `KbdDevPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:475: error: syntax error before "pKbd"

kbd.c:482: error: `pKbd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c: In function `PostKbdEvent':

kbd.c:555: error: `KbdDevPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:555: error: syntax error before "pKbd"

kbd.c:575: error: `pKbd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:596: error: `TransMapPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:596: error: syntax error before "map"

kbd.c:597: error: `map' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:612: error: syntax error before "map"

lnx_KbdMap.c:23:23: xf86OSKbd.h: No such file or directory

lnx_KbdMap.c:26:24: xf86Keymap.h: No such file or directory

lnx_KbdMap.c: In function `KbdGetMapping':

lnx_KbdMap.c:43: error: `KbdDevPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

lnx_KbdMap.c:43: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

lnx_KbdMap.c:43: error: for each function it appears in.)

lnx_KbdMap.c:43: error: syntax error before "pKbd"

lnx_KbdMap.c:56: error: `map' undeclared (first use in this function)

lnx_KbdMap.c:102: error: `pKbd' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [kbd.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

lnx_KbdMap.c: In function `readKernelMapping':

lnx_KbdMap.c:256: error: `KbdDevPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

lnx_KbdMap.c:256: error: syntax error before "pKbd"

lnx_KbdMap.c:280: error: `pKbd' undeclared (first use in this function)

lnx_KbdMap.c:281: error: `map' undeclared (first use in this function)

lnx_KbdMap.c:526: error: `TransMapPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

lnx_KbdMap.c:526: error: syntax error before "Xcalloc"

make[2]: *** [lnx_KbdMap.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0/work/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0/work/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3786:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.eclass, line 333:   Called x-modular_src_make

  x-modular.eclass, line 328:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## pancurski

krzaki to nie wina g**nianego windowsa, tylko brak ustawienia kodowania w przegladarce.

Zapomniałes podac 

```
emerge --info
```

ps. no i ciekawa rzecz, na forum jestes jeden dzien czyli prawdopodobnie bardzo swieży użytkownik gentoo i juz pare razy aktualizowałeś X   :Shocked: 

----------

## PsychoX

w ebuildzie xf86-input-keyboard zakomentuj sobie patch z ledami

ledów na klawiaturze nie będzie, ale reszta będzie działać.

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> ps. no i ciekawa rzecz, na forum jestes jeden dzien czyli prawdopodobnie bardzo swieży użytkownik gentoo i juz pare razy aktualizowałeś X  

 

że jest to jego pierwszy post na forum nie znaczy, że dopiero zaczął prace z gentoo... ja dopiero po półtora roku napisałem tutaj pierwszego posta  :Smile: 

----------

## counterpart

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> krzaki to nie wina g**nianego windowsa, tylko brak ustawienia kodowania w przegladarce.
> 
> Zapomniałes podac 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Po pierwsze:

Twoja wypowied� nie wnosi absolutnie nic do dyskusji.

Po drugie:

Zjadłem zęby na linuksie (6 lat czynnego użytkowania) i po prostu do tej pory nie potrzebowałem pomocy z moim gentoo.

Po trzecie:

Dziękuję za sugestię odno�nie ustawień przeglšdarki.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie. 

PS. PsychoX dziękuję za radę. Zaraz sprawdzę czy twoje rozwišzanie mi pomoże. Mam nadzieję, że się uda.....

SKLEJONE:

Nietety, ale nie widzę nigdzie linii odpowiadajšcej za patch dla ledów....

Tak wyglšda mój xf86-input-keyboard

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0.ebuild,v 1.1 2006/11/03 06:28:41 joshuabaergen Exp $

# Must be before x-modular eclass is inherited

#SNAPSHOT="yes"

inherit x-modular

DESCRIPTION="Keyboard input driver"

KEYWORDS="-*"

RDEPEND=">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.99"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   x11-proto/inputproto

   x11-proto/kbproto

   x11-proto/randrproto

   x11-proto/xproto"

```

Szczerze mówišc brak mi pomysłów....

Pozdrawiam

od raku: aby dodać coś do ostatniej wypowiedzi, należy użyć przycisku ZMIEŃ

----------

## PsychoX

no tak... nie zauważyłem, że korzystasz z 1.2.0.... myślałem, że kompilujesz -9999 bo tam był taki sam problem

----------

## Belliash

RDEPEND=">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.99"

ten sterownik klawiatury ssie.

jak sie przelaczysz na konsole pare razy to Ci pozniej calkiem keyboard zdechnie.

Zdlatego nie jest uzywany przez serwer 1.2.0...

Nie potrzebnie robisz ten upgrade...

----------

## dziadu

```
dziadu@physics ~ $ qfile xf86OSKbd.h

x11-base/xorg-server (/usr/include/xorg/xf86OSKbd.h)
```

Może spróbuj po prostu przeinstalować xorg-server. Może jakiś plik nagłówkowy "zgubił" si po drodze - nie pierwszy i nie ostatni raz zapewne.

----------

## Raku

@counterpart - naucz się w końcu, jak ustawić kodowanie w przeglądarce albo przestań używać polskich liter.

Skomentuję jeszcze to (prowokując mały flame):

 *counterpart wrote:*   

> Przepraszam za brak polskich liter, ale pisze wlasniez jakiegos g****nego windowsa

 

Nie wiem co może być bardziej g**** - system, którego nikt nie lubi czy system, który się nagle psuje i nie działa... Skoro problemy z linuksem zmuszają cię do korzystania z windowsa (a nie np. z innego linuksa), to ostrożniej dobierałbym słowa.

Denerwują mnie hasła w stylu: "Muszę używać g*** windowsa, bo mój cudowny i najlepszy na świecie system się zepsuł". Może ten windows wcale nie jest taki zły, skoro wielu służy jako system ratunkowy?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## counterpart

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie wiem co może być bardziej g**** - system, którego nikt nie lubi czy system, który się nagle psuje i nie działa... Skoro problemy z linuksem zmuszają cię do korzystania z windowsa (a nie np. z innego linuksa), to ostrożniej dobierałbym słowa.
> 
> Denerwują mnie hasła w stylu: "Muszę używać g*** windowsa, bo mój cudowny i najlepszy na świecie system się zepsuł". Może ten windows wcale nie jest taki zły, skoro wielu służy jako system ratunkowy?  

 

Nie rozumiem dlaczego głównym tematem tego wątku stała się moja niechęc do Windows i błędne kodowanie w firefoksie....

Moje słowa dobieram bardzo ostrożnie bo to co piszę, piszę z przekonaniem. W moim mniemaniu Windows nadaje się tylko do rozrywki. Nie mam drugiego Linuksa na dysku bo go nie potrzebuję. Mam za to Windowsa by móc sobie pograć wieczorem przy piwku w jakąś grę. Po co więc drugi linux? Mam nadzieję, że teraz już rozumiesz dlaczego korzystam z MS jako systemu ratunkowego...

I jeszcze jedno...

 W którym miejscu napisałem, cokowiek w stylu: "Muszę używać g*** windowsa, bo mój cudowny i najlepszy na świecie system się zepsuł". ???

Jeden z nas potrzebuje okularów.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS.

Przy okazji zapytam czy ktoś jeszcze ma jakiś pomysł na uruchomienie mojego gentoo??

Będę wdzięczny za jakikolwiek konstruktywny post dotyczący mojego problemu.

----------

## Raku

 *counterpart wrote:*   

> Nie rozumiem dlaczego głównym tematem tego wątku stała się moja niechęc do Windows i błędne kodowanie w firefoksie....

 

Napiszę, dlaczego ja się tego czepiłem:

1) kodowanie: błędne powoduje, że można dostać oczopląsów czytając źle zakodowany tekst. Dobrym zwyczajem byłoby więc dbanie o poprawne kodowanie polskich znaków oraz poprawienie ich, gdy są problemy z ich odczytem.

2) Windows - to już moja osobista wycieczka (jako byłego i obecnie - okazjonalnego użytkownika tego systemu). Po prostu wkurza mnie, jak ktoś miesza z błotem system, wyraża ogólną jego pogardę, ale uparcie z niego korzysta w jakimś masochistycznym chyba uwiązaniu. Ja wyznaję prostą zasadę: jak mi się coś nie podoba, to nie korzystam. Jak korzystam choć nie muszę, to nie narzekam, że badziewie.

 *Quote:*   

> Moje słowa dobieram bardzo ostrożnie bo to co piszę, piszę z przekonaniem. W moim mniemaniu Windows nadaje się tylko do rozrywki.
> 
> Nie mam drugiego Linuksa na dysku bo go nie potrzebuję. Mam za to Windowsa by móc sobie pograć wieczorem przy piwku w jakąś grę. Po co więc drugi linux? Mam nadzieję, że teraz już rozumiesz dlaczego korzystam z MS jako systemu ratunkowego...

 

Istnieje jeszcze coś takiego jak LiveCD. Jeśli padł ci system, a działający windows to shit, to czemu nie skorzystać z płyty CD z np. knoppixem czy nawet Gentoo LiveCD? Nie musiałbyś się wtedy męczyć, zwalając problemy z kodowaniem na badziewność systemu, itepe, itede...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I jeszcze jedno...
> 
>  W którym miejscu napisałem, cokowiek w stylu: "Muszę używać g*** windowsa, bo mój cudowny i najlepszy na świecie system się zepsuł". ???
> ...

 

jednym z moich natręctw jest lubowanie się w czytaniu między wierszami.

 *Quote:*   

> PS.
> 
> Przy okazji zapytam czy ktoś jeszcze ma jakiś pomysł na uruchomienie mojego gentoo??
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za jakikolwiek konstruktywny post dotyczący mojego problemu.

 

```
emerge --sync
```

 i spróbuj jeszcze raz

Jak nie pomoże, to odinstaluj Xy i spróbuj je zainstalować jeszcze raz  :Wink: . 

Konstruktywne propozycje już dostałeś:

- frondziak (prośba o podanie wyniku emerge --info),

- Morpheouss (o problemach ze sterownikiem)

- dziadu - propozycja przeinstalowania xorg-server

----------

## counterpart

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Istnieje jeszcze coś takiego jak LiveCD. Jeśli padł ci system, a działający windows to shit, to czemu nie skorzystać z płyty CD z np. knoppixem czy nawet Gentoo LiveCD? Nie musiałbyś się wtedy męczyć, zwalając problemy z kodowaniem na badziewność systemu, itepe, itede...

 

Hehe. Ja doskonale wiem, że coś takiego istnieje. Ale tak szczerze to po co mam odpalać system z płyty skoro mam Windowsa na dysku i równie dobrze mogę z niego skorzystać do napisania mojego posta. I szczerze przepraszam za brak polskich liter. Ale zdania nt. windows nie zmienię. Problemy z tym systemem kosztowały mnie o wiele więcej zdrowia niż problemy z jakimkolwiek Linuksem. Ja rozumiem, że możesz mieć do windowsa taki stosunek, że skoro jest do bani to go nie używasz. Szanuję to. Ja uważam, że jest do bani pod każdym względem poza możliwością grania w gierki, w które lubię czasem pograć i pod tym względem system ten jest niedościgniony. Uszanuj więc moje zdanie.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jednym z moich natręctw jest lubowanie się w czytaniu między wierszami.
> 
> 

 

Masz rację. Tego się nie da ukryć

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Konstruktywne propozycje już dostałeś:
> 
> - frondziak (prośba o podanie wyniku emerge --info),
> ...

 

Już próbowałem tych rozwiązań. I nie powiedziałem, że nie były konstruktywne.(rzeczywiście lubisz czytać między lub może bardziej poza wierszami) Niestety bez efektu.

Spróbuję jeszcze wieczorem skorzystać z twojej propozycji, za którą dziękuję.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

